# How often do you rebuild your coils?



## Silver (18/12/15)

Hi all

We tend to rewick quite often but how often do you rebuild your coils?

In the early days I would be rebuilding new coils all the time testing new resistances, diameters and positions. But now that I have found my happy place on most of my devices, I find myself leaving the coil in there for a long time. I also get a bit pushed for time and dont want to start fiddling if its working well.

Last night I changed the simple 1.2 ohm coil in my Lemo1. It's for strawberry menthol. The coil has been in there for about 2 or 3 months. Here is the old coil.




It was all black I couldn't easily count how many wraps were on there. And despite dry burning and me sometimes rinsing and trying to clean it, it stayed quite black and 'gunky'.

I made a new one - pretty much the same specs. Wasn't as neat as I had hoped.




Anyway, the point is that I was astounded at how amazing the vape was on the new coil. Crisp. Fresh tasting. Alive. Vivid in a sense. Sadly, I didnt notice the degradation in the old coil. I think it degrades very gradually.

I was so amazed that I decided to redo my paracoil in my thumper REO Black RM2 which was also looking rather blackened (this one uses tobacco juices and was in there for a long time also. Prob about 2 months)

Didn't get a pic of the old one but here is the new one. Not the neatest and a bit of a curve in the coil. Lol.




Same thing. It's as if the REO got an adrenalin injection. Vaporizing with such forceful vigour. It's MMM Ashybac in there and it's potent! Also cleaner tasting.

So either I need to figure out a better way of cleaning my long serving coils or I just need to rebuild them more often. But I am amazed and very happy at the moment.

PS - just to add, my coils are all Kanthal at this stage and I vape at lowish power. Not on temp control yet.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/15)

Have added a poll just to see what everyone thinks about this


----------



## Heckers (18/12/15)

I try to recoil every week or so. Once the flavour starts going i will rewick and recoil.
Its kinda weird, i dont really just rewick ever unless it is leaking or getting dry hits. I rewick and recoil at the same time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/15)

Thats interesting @Heckers 
Dedication!


----------



## Nimatek (18/12/15)

I tend to go around 2 weeks on a coil if I'm sticking to same flavours. I burn it clean with every rewick though.

If I change juice flavours though I find I prefer to replace the coil as well. Taste profile seems better when I keep fruity stuff on one coil and dessert vapes on another. I am seriously looking at another tank now however. MY aromamizer works a charm but I can't get a nice warm vape on it for some reason - well ok the reason is my coiling is just not on par yet. And I still tend to over wick , even when I tell myself to use less I still overdo it.

The crown tank is great but I am sturggling badly with the RBA. I just cannot get my wicking right. I can take short puffs and have to wait about a minute in between to let it do its' thing, otherwise dry burns galore. So with stock coils - great.

Just can't decide on what to get yet - it will be more for my dessert vapes as the aromamizer is doing great on fruity vapes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (18/12/15)

Hi @Nimatek 
Great idea to have separate tanks/devices for the different types of juices
I tend to do the same.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (18/12/15)

Hi. I recoil, once I loose the sweet spot. I see when I vape tabacco juices, the coil tends to loose something? even after I dry burn a couple of times. Strange with the menthol or dessert vapes, I use the same coil for up to two months.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nimatek (18/12/15)

I find if I mix them on the same coil but with new wick, I still pick up hints of the old juice this way. It isn't a problem really but I am a stickler for these things and prefer my juice being what I bought and not the extras from a previous juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (18/12/15)

I rebuild and rewick (ceramic) around every 4 months. Dry burning of both coil and wick in between as frequently as the juice demands. My devices are also dedicated per juice category. Of course, real run time is dependent on how many devices are in use at the same time.

In my experience coils in drippers last much longer than coils in tanks. Maybe because in tanks the coil is permanently immersed in juice.

@Nimatek, consider a Goliath V2 - very forgiving in the wicking department. A somewhat complex put together, but once you get to know it - a breeze.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (18/12/15)

For the Ni-200 on the subtank mini, every few days when I rewick - no choice there.
Kanthal on the Billow v2 stays upwards of a month, even if I rewick every few days. Redoing the dual twisted 30G coils I have on there is an exercise I try to avoid or delay as long as possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/15)

Petrus said:


> Hi. I recoil, once I loose the sweet spot. I see when I vape tabacco juices, the coil tends to loose something? even after I dry burn a couple of times. Strange with the menthol or dessert vapes, I use the same coil for up to two months.



@Petrus, i notice the same thing - the tobaccoes are much more damaging.

The ones with NET flavours like Blackbird seem to leave a residue on the coil that goes whitish in colour after dry burning - then i take some cotton wick and wipe it off carefully.

One sees the damage on the wicks too. Sometimes after just 5ml through Koh Gen Do, the wick is literally shredded.

I think my tobacco devices need more frequent coiling from now on

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MetalGearX (18/12/15)

I Rebuild coils every week and re wick twice in one week. I like things clean in my tanks. RDA's I re wick when required and recoil also when required.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/15)

While I change my wick everyday on BF Squonking Atties every day I recoil only every couple of months... but based on the info in this thread I think I may do some test recoils! Love this forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (18/12/15)

I have vaping ADHD, sometimes I re-buid a single atty 3 times in a day. But when I build a good one I tend to stick with it for a week or two... sometimes

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silver (18/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> While I change my wick everyday on BF Squonking Atties every day I recoil only every couple of months... but based on the info in this thread I think I may do some test recoils! Love this forum!



Giving you more work to do @Rob Fisher  hehe

Actually, Rob, on the cyclone with Tropical Ice and considering @Andre's informative point about drippers versus tanks, you probably dont need to recoil very frequently - maybe only once a month i would imagine. 

But what I would like you to do for Science if you can :
Find a Cyclone that hasnt been recoiled for ages. Take a closeup of the coil with wick removed and then recoil it and take another photo. Then vape it and tell us what you notice. You know that juice so damn well that you will pick up any difference if there is one.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (18/12/15)

I find building, the most interesting part of vaping...

I tend to rebuild every 3 or so days, generally alternating tanks and trying something new on them. With a coil jig, when sticking to simple coils, its as quick as 10 minutes to cut, wind, coil and wick... trying new tanks, takes a little longer obviously.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rebel (18/12/15)

I rebuild and rewick coils every week, sometimes twice a week.
Coil building is very relaxing for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (18/12/15)

Andre said:


> I rebuild and rewick (ceramic) around every 4 months. Dry burning of both coil and wick in between as frequently as the juice demands. My devices are also dedicated per juice category. Of course, real run time is dependent on how many devices are in use at the same time.
> 
> In my experience coils in drippers last much longer than coils in tanks. Maybe because in tanks the coil is permanently immersed in juice.
> 
> @Nimatek, consider a Goliath V2 - very forgiving in the wicking department. A somewhat complex put together, but once you get to know it - a breeze.



I actually looked at the Goliath about a month ago and was very tempted to grab one. Busy waiting to hear more from @Rob Fisher with regard to the Crius before I make my decision though. Or get both?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dwayne19420 (18/12/15)

With my tanks I rebuild every 2 weeks with new wicking and coil.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/15)

Nimatek said:


> I actually looked at the Goliath about a month ago and was very tempted to grab one. Busy waiting to hear more from @Rob Fisher with regard to the Crius before I make my decision though. Or get both?



My 2c. Get the Crius!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heckers (18/12/15)

Silver said:


> Thats interesting @Heckers
> Dedication!


Nah, especially with the Crius isntalling coils are super easy and i also got one of those coil rollers so making a coil is super easy and comes out perfect every time


----------



## kimbo (18/12/15)

@Silver after seeing your parallel coil in the RM2 i just had to redo mine again , forgot how much i like it 

I coil maybe once a month, now that i know what i like

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (18/12/15)

kimbo said:


> @Silver after seeing your parallel coil in the RM2 i just had to redo mine again , forgot how much i like it
> 
> I coil maybe once a month, now that i know what i like
> 
> View attachment 41349


You need to lend @Silver your straight mandrel

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Heckers (18/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> My 2c. Get the Crius!


Haha, yep! Pretty much the tank that comes closest to perfection i have come across.
Ok, i will try not to derail any further. There is a thread for which tanks to get.


----------



## CloudmanJHB (18/12/15)

Really base my rebuilds on the feedback on taste, if something feels mute or off, it's rebuild time!

My work drawer looks like I work in an industrial sector

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Robin Cilliers (18/12/15)

I replace coils every second week and rewick every few day in my billows both running duel claptons 
in my velocity i only replace the coils when I want to try something new 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (18/12/15)

I re wick daily. When I'm close to my vape station I re wick every reo bottle fill. 
Rebuilding varies but I generally rebuild on Saturdays and give the reo a wipe down and noalax and some tlc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/15)

kimbo said:


> @Silver after seeing your parallel coil in the RM2 i just had to redo mine again , forgot how much i like it
> 
> I coil maybe once a month, now that i know what i like
> 
> View attachment 41349



My goodness @kimbo that's a really good looking coil! So neat. I bet it vapes great? What gauge you using there?


----------



## kimbo (18/12/15)

Silver said:


> My goodness @kimbo that's a really good looking coil! So neat. I bet it vapes great? What gauge you using there?


Thanks, 2mm ID 28guage 7wraps .. Vapes like a beast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (18/12/15)

I'm just here to say, great thread @Silver 

Okay

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (18/12/15)

After removing the old cotton, I dry burn and blow off all the ash/crusts like everyone else, but on the last dry burn when the coil is glowing red hot, I give it a shot of water from a syringe, cools everything down faster and the coil looks almost new again. (maybe its the steam cleaning action, dunno)

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (18/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> After removing the old cotton, I dry burn and blow off all the ash/crusts like everyone else, but on the last dry burn when the coil is glowing red hot, I give it a shot of water from a syringe, cools everything down faster and the coil looks almost new again. (maybe its the steam cleaning action, dunno)



Thanks @blujeenz - thats clever, i have never tried that with a syringe. 
I like that. Steamcleaning. Will try that next...


----------



## Silver (20/12/15)

I just have to report back on something amazing with my Reo Black and the new paracoil I put in on Friday (as per my original post)

I have vaped about 4ml of the 5ml Reo Bottle and the Reo is still firing with a lot of vigour
That old coil i had in there was so tired that after about 2 ml the whole thing felt quite "tired"
I thought maybe its my oldish batteries or my Reo

Well I am glad to say that its none of the above. It was just the coil that needed replacing.

Note to self - replace coils more often

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Petrus (20/12/15)

Silver said:


> I just have to report back on something amazing with my Reo Black and the new paracoil I put in on Friday (as per my original post)
> 
> I have vaped about 4ml of the 5ml Reo Bottle and the Reo is still firing with a lot of vigour
> That old coil i had in there was so tired that after about 2 ml the whole thing felt quite "tired"
> ...


@Silver, I build a parallel coil in the Rm2 for the Reo Mini, and the vape is really great, now I want to replace my dual coil il the OL16 with a parallel coil and give it a shot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/12/15)

Petrus said:


> @Silver, I build a parallel coil in the Rm2 for the Reo Mini, and the vape is really great, now I want to replace my dual coil il the OL16 with a parallel coil and give it a shot.



That OL16 phrase is haunting me - lol
Let us know how the paracoil compares to the dual

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/15)

OK all this rebuilding talk made me build a new coil for my number one device... Avril with the Divo... if I'm not mistaken the coil is over 3-4 months old... changed it this morning and I hear what you guys are saying... like a new REO! 

I promise to change coils more often now.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (21/12/15)

So I did it. A parallel SS316l in the OL16, 2mm diameter, 0,32ohm, some cotton bacon v2, new lg brown battery, some Metador. Ajust the atty to 2 mm for a nice MTL draw.... and.......just SUPER.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (21/12/15)

I forgot to mention. 28ga wire. The coil is not the neatest, but the vape is sure on of the best on my Grand......waiting for the P67.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KimVapeDashian (22/12/15)

Beyond just replacling coils for fun and interest, my reasons also stem from the logical properties of Kanthal. 
I'm open to opinions on my reasoning too, it's how we learn things 
Kanthal (Iron-Chromium-Aluminum) (learnt this because we manufacture heaters and wrap part of the element in kanthal) The safety concerns are two fold. Aluminum from what I've read, has a few unknown elements when heated but the bigger issue is the chrome content. With enough heat it can be transformed into it’s hexavalent (+6) oxide state, which is a known carcinogen. I have never measured the heat of a coil when glowing during pulsing (would be interesting) but I would imagine it to require you heating the coil to an orange and beyond state - an extremely hot state for an extended period of time to reach that hexavalent warning area.

Just due to the fact that I do pulse, and dry fire in my degunking process, I feel the rinse (possibly even soak in alcohol) does little to change the internal properties of the wire over its extended use - at all costs avoiding possible harmful chemicals. After all, that fresh taste of a new coil and wick, compared to an older re wick only build , must come from something.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (22/12/15)

Rooigevaar said:


> I have vaping ADHD, sometimes I re-buid a single atty 3 times in a day. But when I build a good one I tend to stick with it for a week or two... sometimes


this was exactly me a while ago, I've gone through 120 metres of kanthal, ni200 and titanium combined. I really wish ni200 didn't brown up on the coil so quickly if it could have the same properties of ti but retain the nickel type vape that would be my perfect wire.

Nowadays I'm focusing my energy on creating eliquids instead of coil building.


----------



## MorneW (22/12/15)

If I find a good build I generally leave it in there for a month, obviously cleaning it every time i re-wick. I also clean with water to make sure no ash etc is on there and they look pretty newish after that. I've also noticed that each tank I have had always seems to have a different sweet spot in regards to the coil that gets put in them. Like in the Bellus dual claptons is waaaaay to hot for me and I settled on SS spaced in her. In the TFV4 mini the single clapton is just awesome. Point is the tank goes through numerous builds until I find her sweet spot (Yes, tanks are woman - Full of kak but if you treat her right and give her what she wants - absolute bliss).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightwalker (6/1/16)

Claptons. I did theese tonight because I thought than single coils were better. Then I thought maybe Claptons. So I rebuit 3times today


----------



## Clouder (6/1/16)

On the Kanthal I used to recoil every week. But I find on the Nickel, I'm having a dual coil in my Mutation Tank, and even after 5 full tanks and 2 rewicks, the coils still look brand new! so I don't see a need to recoil now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (6/1/16)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> We tend to rewick quite often but how often do you rebuild your coils?
> 
> ...


Thanks for an informative post with cool pics! I enjoyed. ....I am fascinated by this concept and will definitely take up this potential hobby. At the moment I am gleaning all the information I possibly can about building coils. I will buy my starter kit at the end of the month.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/1/16)

Waine said:


> Thanks for an informative post with cool pics! I enjoyed. ....I am fascinated by this concept and will definitely take up this potential hobby. At the moment I am gleaning all the information I possibly can about building coils. I will buy my starter kit at the end of the month.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Only a pleasure @Waine
This vaping hobby is very fascinating indeed
Always something new and something to learn each day


----------

